# Password reset by my son



## dadaglio (Oct 10, 2009)

I have the VIP 612 and have locked it with passwords no one knows but me. However, my son is capable of unlocking the system. I have talked to Dishnetwork's tech support two times and they insist it is impossible to unlock it without them sending a signal. They have told me such signal has never been either requested nor sent. I have set up passwords 3 times that no one knows it but me. It is impossible it has been discovered by simple trial and error in such a short time. Can anybody help me understand how this can happen and if it can be prevented?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dadaglio said:


> It is impossible it has been discovered by simple trial and error in such a short time.


Really?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like someone in due for a good hide-tanning and total ban from TV for six months or so.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is only a four digit number ... with sufficient time 10,000 combinations isn't impossible. There is no lockout for multiple failed attempts (at least none I have hit). If your password is based on numbers he could guess it would make it easier for him. If he is motivated enough he may have just worked through it.

There is no way I know to reset the password without knowing it or calling DISH.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps he used Internet and found how to get into Memory Dump .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Instead of telling us or Dish, you need to talk to your son, whether he's 3, 13 or 30. If you have already told him "no", then he is being disobedient and that calls for discipline on your part.

It's past time to _'parent up'_.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

dadaglio said:



> However, my son is capable of unlocking the system.


How do you know this for sure?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, a Duo receiver must be locked from both TV1 and TV2 separately. Perhaps that's the problem.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you provide more details about the problem perhaps better suggestions can be made. Did he actually unlock the receiver? Or was he able to access some parts of the system you believe should have been protected by the password? Or was he able to change the password? Tell us exactly what he was able to do that you believe he should not have been able to achieve. What mode is your receiver in? Did he change from single to dual mode and then access TV2? Or if it was in dual mode to start with which TV was he using?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> If I'm not mistaken, a Duo receiver must be locked from both TV1 and TV2 separately. Perhaps that's the problem.


BINGO! I locked it downstairs, but there is no affect upstairs on my 722.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

OP, is using a ViP612, not a duo, so..... I think his son is smarter than he thinks.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

dadaglio said:


> I have the VIP 612 and have locked it with passwords no one knows but me. However, my son is capable of unlocking the system. I have talked to Dishnetwork's tech support two times and they insist it is impossible to unlock it without them sending a signal. They have told me such signal has never been either requested nor sent. I have set up passwords 3 times that no one knows it but me. It is impossible it has been discovered by simple trial and error in such a short time. Can anybody help me understand how this can happen and if it can be prevented?


I think he is working for the CIA! Have you noticed any strange checks to him in the mail? Check his closet for a cloak and his dresser for a dagger!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

9 days and the OP still only made this one post. I think we've been trolled! 

Or, maybe it was the son who posted hoping someone would explain how to do it so he could really get away with it. :O


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

jkane said:


> 9 days and the OP still only made this one post. I think we've been trolled!
> 
> Or, maybe it was the son who posted hoping someone would explain how to do it so he could really get away with it. :O


I was thinking something along those lines when this thread first started.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Such thread cames up on regular basis and each time ppl reacting in same manner.


----------

